# 163 Days... What are you doing to prepare?



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a small series of things I have to do to get ready...

I need to buy a New Prop, Prep a bike, get new boat light, install new trailer lights, clean and organize all the decoys.

What do you all have to do?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Yardwork, get the pontoons ready, fish, shoot, trailer bearings, fish, garden, fish, work, shoot, fish, smoke fish, change oil, maybe some mag maintenance, fish, more yardwork, fish, smoke fish, should ride the bike, fish, prep the decoy trailer, fish, smoke some jerky, fish.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ducks ??????
Been shooting my bow and getting my calls ready. 

I'm still getting ready for turkey hunt.........


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

The ole longshaft needs an oil change and a new prop, and the decoys need a washing. Other than that, most of it is already done!

Took the longshaft off of the War Eagle and put a 25 hp Merc on it, PERFECT fishing rig for me!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Still working on motorcycles. Have to replace my fuel pump, which is in the tank. Have to remove the factory applied coating, derust and recoat the tank, too, without damaging the paint. Then reinstall the pump, filter, etc, etc. PITA.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Still working on motorcycles. Have to replace my fuel pump, which is in the tank. Have to remove the factory applied coating, derust and recoat the tank, too, without damaging the paint. Then reinstall the pump, filter, etc, etc. PITA.


Did you use a torch??


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Did you use a torch??


Nope. J Max said they might have to use a torch so couldn't guaranty not ruining the paint. Can't risk that as these are limited edition bikes. So I'm going to use stripper. Jasco works, but it's caustic as hell. I need to fabricate a plate to seal the gas cap hole and keep it off the outside paint. PITA.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

got a new shotgun and some decoys.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I was in Casper last week so I stopped by Prairiewind Decoys. I picked up a silosock project for the fall trip.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I’m making longline rigs for 5 dozen divers. Putting a new prop on the backwater 23 hp, then it goes up for sale, I want to upgrade to a 35. Remove the center seat out of the boat and put a new rib in its place that I ordered from alumacraft. Then put the storage bin from the center seat into the back seat.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Only thing I have left to do for Duck season is sell the motor on my sneak boat and replace it with a larger one.

Current motor is a 7hp Mud buddy. Looking to bump up to the a 13hp backwater. The 7hp just doesn't cut it for me. 

Any recommends on Backwater motors?


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

IMO they are the best out there for long tails. Great customer service even though I was only buying props. If at all possible, get the biggest one you can legally put on your boat.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got a new prop for the Mud Buddy, and I painted my boat back to the original green. No more camo!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Daydreaming bout ducks mostly


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

FowledLife said:


> IMO they are the best out there for long tails. Great customer service even though I was only buying props. If at all possible, get the biggest one you can legally put on your boat.


Thanks for the review Fowledlife. I have heard good things as well.

I'd agree about going as big as possible for the motor. I have been spoiled with my big boat (20' Widow Maker with a 4400 black death)which is what I use 75% of the time.

Here's my next question: My 1344 sneak boat is rated for a max of 13hp. However, the backwater v-twin 13hp is only 15lbs difference in weight from the 23hp motor. When I called in to Backwater and explained my situation the owner (an older gentleman) suggested I go with the 23hp motor. I understand the weight difference is minimal, but 23hp seems overkill. I'd like to order right the 1st time. What do you guys think?

The other option would be to order a backwater kit and put on an 18hp Briggs. A happy middle ground if you will.

FYI - I have settled on a v-twin vs a single cylinder motor.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You can never have to much power lol






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> You can never have to much power lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the guy who shoots everything with a 28ga :grin:

Hope you're well Jesse!


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

sketch21 said:


> FowledLife said:
> 
> 
> > IMO they are the best out there for long tails. Great customer service even though I was only buying props. If at all possible, get the biggest one you can legally put on your boat.
> ...


About the max rated horsepower for a vessel. I've been checked a few times at Farmington bay for all my boat safety gear. Each time they checked my horsepower rating on the boat and looked at my motor. I wanted to buy a Backwater 40 for my boat, but it's only rated for a 35, so I'm going to play it safe and get a 35. I could debadge a 40 hp and probably get away with it, but to me it's not worth it. I can always hop up the motor up later. I wish there was an exemption for utility boats, and there might be, I just need to talk to someone more educated about Utah boating laws. All that being said, if I was you and it's legal, I would put a 23 on it, or get a small surface drive.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

FowledLife said:


> About the max rated horsepower for a vessel. I've been checked a few times at Farmington bay for all my boat safety gear. Each time they checked my horsepower rating on the boat and looked at my motor. I wanted to buy a Backwater 40 for my boat, but it's only rated for a 35, so I'm going to play it safe and get a 35. I could debadge a 40 hp and probably get away with it, but to me it's not worth it. I can always hop up the motor up later. I wish there was an exemption for utility boats, and there might be, I just need to talk to someone more educated about Utah boating laws. All that being said, if I was you and it's legal, I would put a 23 on it, or get a small surface drive.


I can't believe they checked your boat rating vs your motor. I always thought it was more of a manufactures suggestion. I checked Utah Boating Laws and couldn't find anything on the matter. The link below is from 2016 though.

https://site.utah.gov/stateparks/wp...15/02/8x11-boating-laws-and-rules-final-1.pdf


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

sketch21 said:


> FowledLife said:
> 
> 
> > About the max rated horsepower for a vessel. I've been checked a few times at Farmington bay for all my boat safety gear. Each time they checked my horsepower rating on the boat and looked at my motor. I wanted to buy a Backwater 40 for my boat, but it's only rated for a 35, so I'm going to play it safe and get a 35. I could debadge a 40 hp and probably get away with it, but to me it's not worth it. I can always hop up the motor up later. I wish there was an exemption for utility boats, and there might be, I just need to talk to someone more educated about Utah boating laws. All that being said, if I was you and it's legal, I would put a 23 on it, or get a small surface drive.
> ...


Check out 73-18-8.1. Paragraph (2). That's all I've been able to find since i've been checked.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

FowledLife said:


> Check out 73-18-8.1. Paragraph (2). That's all I've been able to find since i've been checked.


Yea, you're correct sir.

73-18-8.1 Capacity and certifcation label.
(1) Each vessel manufactured after November 1, 1972, which is less than 20 feet in length, except
a sailboat, canoe, kayak, infatable vessel, or homemade motor boat must have a United States
Coast Guard capacity and certifcation label permanently affxed to the vessel and clearly visible
to the operator when boarding or operating the vessel. The capacity and certifcation information
may be combined together and displayed on one label.
(2) No person shall operate, or give permission for the operation of, any vessel on the waters of
this state if it is loaded or powered in excess of the maximum capacity information on the United
States Coast Guard capacity label.
(3) No person shall alter, deface, or remove any United States Coast Guard capacity or certifcation
information label affxed to a vessel.
(4) No person shall operate, or give permission for the operation of, a vessel on the waters of this
state if the required United States Coast Guard capacity or certifcation information label has
been altered, defaced, or removed.
(5) A violation of this section is an infraction.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope to get the dried duck blood off my patio concrete floor before the opener.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We hunt private, mostly late in the season in the snow. So we're going out to the place this summer and pic up all our empties we lost in the snow.


.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got my daughter to do some art work on my boat.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I’m dealing with registering my boats down here in AR, I have 2 old pre 72 monarchs that have been in my family since they were bought new in 62. That I’d plate or lack of one is being a PIA at this time, but that’s a whole another story.

Ive been working on hunting spots. I sprayed about 10 acres of weeds and cattails inn my swamp bottoms then sowed 200 lbs of rice and 100lbs of mixed millet in batch’s on that, and I’m waiting till late July early August to sow some Japanese millet. In the meantime I’ve working on 2 large permanent blind for the best spots. No more standing in the mud for me.

Hopefully all the hard work pays this fall


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

35whelen said:


> Daydreaming bout ducks mostly


That seems to be all I do while at work.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

This year I added to the decoy set up with a shaker and some pintail butts. I’ve been doing a ton of research and writing and wishing it was duck season. I’m just waiting to see if one of my articles gets published this season though. I’m not giving away any more info until it’s official but you guys might be seeing my name on a waterfowl magazine. 

Other then all that I’m just working and trying to save money for duck season. I need to start the stockpile of ammo too. I was hoping for a better duck call but that might be out of the budget. We’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I got my daughter to do some art work on my boat.


Your pic was a good reminder that i need to register my boat. And It's oil change and bearing time for me


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

So what’s the countdown at now? The duck n goose dreams have started up again.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I’ve got a boat and trailer “remodel” to do this summer. I better get on it. Repaint the boat, new light bar, led bow lights, interior led lighting, new hubs and tires, and trailer re wire. I’ll post before and afters once I get on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I have my boat and trailer all finished and ready (I could load a few decoys and hunt in the morning... oh how I wish I could). I have my new head lamp and I'm stocking up on Shells every check. 

All I have left to do is:
-Clean decoys
-Clear coat decoys
-put heavier weights on divers
-dream of shorter days, sunrises, sunsets and ducks feet down in my spread....

Do you all clean your decoys each year? If so, how?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

are down to about 10 weeks now? i cant wait


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My mud motor got serviced.
I changed the oil, oil filter, fuel filter, air breather, spark plugs and 6' of new rubber fuel line. Greased the shaft and upper bearings. New 9x7 prop installed too. The longtail is ready for battle!


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm building a couple layout boats, indeed to paint decoys for divers and everything else is 100 percent ready.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

35whelen said:


> So what's the countdown at now? The duck n goose dreams have started up again.


65 days and counting! 
Just decoy work to do now. Might replace the running boards on the boat trailer...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I upgraded my shotgun to a stoeger m3500 and put a Carlson’s cremator midrange choke on it. Don’t spoil the psychological effect by telling me chokes don’t matter. Im trying to placebo myself into more dead ducks. Also got a few decoys to try in the sloughs I usually hunt. My goal this year is to get more than two ducks in a single outing and maybe even another goose.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

35whelen said:


> I upgraded my shotgun to a stoeger m3500 and put a Carlson's cremator midrange choke on it. Don't spoil the psychological effect by telling me chokes don't matter. Im trying to placebo myself into more dead ducks. Also got a few decoys to try in the sloughs I usually hunt. My goal this year is to get more than two ducks in a single outing and maybe even another goose.


And the money drain begins! Nice gun


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yeah. I need decoy rigs still n a decoy bag still. I’m spreading it out though


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Cleaning day.


It's just around the corner


----------



## basay (May 31, 2019)

Bought a dozen new decoys. Doing some research on hunting from my kayak. Little easier to get back into some tucked away spots that are too shallow for a boat.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

35whelen said:


> Oh yeah. I need decoy rigs still n a decoy bag still. I'm spreading it out though


I have some weights for sell if you want them. check out ksl https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/56880012


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

New Frogg Toggs Grande Refuge 2.0 waders will be here tomorrow. (If anyone is looking for waders I can show you the best deals on the web). 

I bought 3 cases of clearanced shells back in February, so I don't have to worry about that part. 

Got my HIP# and next will be the duck stamp.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> New Frogg Toggs Grande Refuge 2.0 waders will be here tomorrow. (If anyone is looking for waders I can show you the best deals on the web).
> 
> I bought 3 cases of clearanced shells back in February, so I don't have to worry about that part.
> 
> Got my HIP# and next will be the duck stamp.


I get my Frogg Toggs waders back from warranty replacement this week. I just bought my stamps now I just need to finish up getting decoys washed and ready


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Frogg Toggs best deal on the internet??

Frogg Togg warranty??

Would you guys care to share more info?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Frogg Toggs best deal on the internet??
> 
> Frogg Togg warranty??
> 
> Would you guys care to share more info?


Frogg Toggs were one of the better deals I found, so I went with them.

Here's a couple of links to check out, with what I thought were good deals.
https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...refuge-20-breathable-and-insulated-wader.html

https://shopdunns.com/product/lacrosse-mens-alpha-swampfox-drop-top-1000g-insulated-hunting-wader/

https://www.wingsupply.com/lacrosse-aero-elite-breathable-1000g-waders-realtree-max-5.html

The aero elites run big in the chest I have read, but they were $550 last year, so $250 is good.
The La Crosse Swamp Fox are $269 everwhere else I looked. $179 is a steal on these....

The Frogg Toggs are the exact same as the Rogers Toughman. They are $269 everywhere else right now too. I like the fact that you can unzip the insulated pants out of them for early season, so that's why I got them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The zip out liner is the bomb. Great invention. I really like the Rogers/Frogg Toggs


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys think water levels will be higher this year? Does that effect where the ducks congregate?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes and yes.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

knocked a bunch off of my bucket list today

New hubs  
New tires  
New wiring and lights on the trailer 

Now she's gonna go get a bath and few coats of paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

down to 29 days... My boat is all done and ready. Decoys are washed. Now all that is left is painting and touching up swan decoys. Anyone else have some last minute stuff to do?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought my duck stamp today. I don't really care for how they embossed it. Not the end of the world I know. But it looks odd. I wouldn't want to collect something like this years stamp.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Bought my stamp too!0


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Gotta buy stamp. And scout the spots. 
Also have to rig up trolling motor and license the canoe


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

As a water fowler I have a disease that I have to alter or in my mind improve products that I buy. Sometimes I make an improvement and sometimes its a waist of time. In this case time will tell. It's four weeks away from the annual trip up north. I bought some ghillie blankets for the trip. I added stubble straps to help with concealment. 




The clock is ticking down and I'm pumped.


----------

